# Member Threads You Might Have Missed



## Harper J. Cole (May 29, 2016)

For our WF members who critique: we know how hard you work here, so we've put together a quick-link thread to creative works that are new on the forum and seeking those first critiques. 

For new members not sure on how to critique, this quick guide can help show how seasoned members hit the mark with critiques. It's a skill, and we've got some of the best. Click the links; read the critiques; write your own! We're a fun forum, but we love our working side too!! 

For members who have been critiqued as a result of this quick-link thread -- please return the good practice and critique your peers.

*May 29th Summary*

Another piece of satire
Posted April 20th

Movie review - Demolition
Posted May 7th

Hold for two count or Fermata
Posted May 11th

Crooked Fangs
Posted May 11th

Life
Posted May 25th

Cannibalism
Posted May 27th

Not sure where I was going with this
Posted May 27th

No reward can be spent in the grave
Posted May 28th

Crimson Sash
Posted May 28th

A Little Birdie with Sergeant Stripes
Posted May 28th

Lust, Sin and Sigh (explicit)
Posted May 29th


----------



## Harper J. Cole (Jun 5, 2016)

*June 5th Summary*

Hold for two count or Fermata
Posted May 11th

Crooked Fangs
Posted May 11th

Life
Posted May 25th

Cannibalism
Posted May 27th

No reward can be spent in the grave
Posted May 28th

Magical Instead of Artificial
Posted May 31st

First Chapter
Posted May 31st

Me and Xavier had a fun time
Posted June 3rd

Artifacts
Posted June 4th


----------



## Harper J. Cole (Jun 12, 2016)

*June 12th Summary

*FBI scene
Posted May 30th

Small passage
Posted June 6th

The Modern Day Legend Of Gideon
Posted June 7th

The Broken-Glass Circus
Posted June 9th

Brother Down
Posted June 9th

Me and Xavier (chapter 4-5)
Posted June 10th

Ponder the Unthinkable (part 26)
Posted June 11th


----------



## Harper J. Cole (Jun 19, 2016)

*June 19th Summary*

Me and Xavier (chapter 6)
Posted June 14th

The wait at Sandy Station Hotel
Posted June 14th

Church of the Subterranean Light
Posted June 14th

The Tooth-Fairy: A Serial Killer
Posted June 14th

A Pale Man
Posted June 16th

Optional Material
Posted June 16th

Goa Trip (chapter 2)
Posted June 17th

The Amarant Flowers (chapter 2)
Posted June 18th

Pawns in Play (chapter 1)
Posted June 18th

Arthur: CIA Lucky Star
Posted June 18th

The White Knight's Arrival
Posted June 18th

Scythe Girls
Posted June 18th

Bandemonium
Posted June 18th


----------



## Harper J. Cole (Jun 26, 2016)

*June 26th Summary*

Traversing Trails
Posted June 20th

The Evil Circus
Posted June 22nd

Taxman
Posted June 22nd

Fragments
Posted June 24th

Adventure of a Lifetime
Posted June 24th

Very short flash
Posted June 24th

No more roast beef
Posted June 24th

I Am Auron
Posted June 25th

The Wishing Star
Posted June 26th

The Devil's Wedding
Posted June 26th

Warring Friendlies
Posted June 26th


----------



## Harper J. Cole (Jul 3, 2016)

*July 3rd Summary*

A Parting
Posted June 28th

Mars-127
Posted June 30th

Premise
Posted June 30th

From the Eaves
Posted July 2nd

Alas the Knight
Posted July 2nd

Wet Work
Posted July 2nd

Lancelot / Mordred
Posted July 2nd

A slow start (Part 1)
Posted July 3rd

Boats that Sail Across the Skies
Posted July 3rd


----------



## Harper J. Cole (Jul 10, 2016)

*July 10th Summary

*Romanian Vampirism
Posted July 5th

Dracula on Venus
Posted July 7th

Conjunctions
Posted July 7th

Amarant Flowers
Posted July 9th

Life sucks then you fly
Posted July 10th


----------



## Harper J. Cole (Jul 17, 2016)

*July 17th Summary*

In Ending a Beginning
Posted July 10th

Running Away
Posted July 10th

The Amazing Bear Boy
Posted July 12th

Bonnie & Clyde
Posted July 12th

The Vampire Investigation
Posted July 13th

A Dead Guy's Stuff
Posted July 17th


----------



## Harper J. Cole (Jul 24, 2016)

*July 24th Summary
*
Where Have All the Workers Gone?
Posted July 18th

Name of your baby and place of conception
Posted July 18th

Weather
Posted July 20th

The Vigilante
Posted July 20th

The Two Brothers
Posted July 21st

FAE (Chapter 1)
Posted July 21st

Car / Motorbike Collision
Posted July 22nd

The Secret Recipe
Posted July 23rd


----------



## Harper J. Cole (Jul 31, 2016)

*July 31st Summary

*First Taste of Love
Posted July 17th

Suspicious Disappearance
Posted July 25th

Thoughts from a Certified Crazy Girl
Posted July 28th

Okavango Diary
Posted July 30th

Aquinas and Vesperio in the Tavern
Posted July 30th

Exclamations
Posted July 31st

Donly - The Prince of Brii
Posted July 31st


----------



## Eric Romano (Aug 3, 2016)

Thanks for putting together the list.


----------



## Harper J. Cole (Aug 7, 2016)

*August 7th Summary*

Jim Crow
Posted August 1st

Rod Stewart and New Mexico
Posted August 4th

Early Trials
Posted August 5th

The Meadow
Posted August 5th

Star Cry
Posted August 7th

Starry Nights
Posted August 7th

It All Depends Upon Your Point of View
Posted August 7th

Perpetual Motion
Posted August 7th


----------



## Harper J. Cole (Aug 14, 2016)

*August 14th Summary*

Define Yourself Before the World Defines You
Posted August 2nd

Visitor
Posted August 5th

The Carrington Conundrum
Posted August 10th

You're One of Those Vale Boys
Posted August 12th

Rabbit
Posted August 12th

Shadow Sleep
Posted August 14th

Morning of the Fauns
Posted August 14th


----------



## Harper J. Cole (Aug 21, 2016)

*August 21st Summary*

Lucifer
Posted August 17th

Adding Extra Information
Posted August 18th

Christmas Memory
Posted August 19th

Pledge of Death
Posted August 20th

Graveland
Posted August 20th

The Man in Black
Posted August 21st

Firelight War
Posted August 21st


----------



## Harper J. Cole (Aug 28, 2016)

*August 28th Summary*

Achafalaya Nightmare
Posted August 22nd

The Awakening Part 2
Posted August 25th

Lost Hope
Posted August 25th

The Academy of Earthly Life
Posted August 25th

It is still Summer
Posted August 27th

Exit was never Attainable
Posted August 28th

Before the World Died
Posted August 28th


----------



## Harper J. Cole (Sep 4, 2016)

*September 4th Summary*

Confusion
Posted September 1st

How could you screw this up?
Posted September 2nd

Breaking News
Posted September 3rd

How to Catch a Poem
Posted September 4th

In Ending A Beginning
Posted September 4th


----------



## Harper J. Cole (Sep 11, 2016)

*September 11th Summary*

After Armageddon (video review)
Posted September 4th

The End of Days
Posted September 7th

James' Adventure
Posted September 7th

Guest Adviser
Posted September 8th

Geocaching in Shenzhen
Posted September 9th

Where the Tough Get Going
Posted September 10th

Suspicious Disappearance
Posted September 11th

The Irony Curtain
Posted September 11th

When ...
Posted September 11th


----------



## Harper J. Cole (Sep 18, 2016)

*September 18th Summary

*Our Efficient Clock
Posted September 13th

What Brings You Here?
Posted September 14th

Sorrow
Posted September 15th

Vend
Posted September 16th

Country Dawn
Posted September 18th

A Fork in the Road
Posted September 18th

Folks Like me
Posted September 18th


----------



## Harper J. Cole (Sep 25, 2016)

*September 25th Summary*

Her Again
Posted September 17th

Dictionary
Posted September 19th

Love in a time of death
Posted September 22nd

The Object
Posted September 22nd

Sushi Places in London?
Posted September 24th

After Charlie's Funeral
Posted September 24th

Deer and Seagulls
Posted September 25th


----------



## Harper J. Cole (Oct 2, 2016)

*October 2nd Summary*

Fog and Ice
Posted September 27th

Show and Tell
Posted September 27th

Photo Album
Posted September 29th

Shora
Posted September 30th

In a Parallel Universe Where Writers are Kings
Posted October 2nd

House Cat
Posted October 2nd

Hallucinogens
Posted October 2nd


----------



## Harper J. Cole (Oct 9, 2016)

*October 9th Summary*

The Amazing Bear Boy - The Curtain + The River
Posted October 3rd

A Beating Heart
Posted October 6th

Oh drat national poetry day
Posted October 6th

Halloween Stories
Posted October 7th


----------



## Harper J. Cole (Oct 16, 2016)

*October 16th Summary*

Death Never Dies
Posted October 14th

I Celebrate Birthday in Time Zones
Posted October 15th

The Bear Awakens
Posted October 15th

The Lampwick Letters
Posted October 15th

Finality
Posted October 16th

I Wanted My Revenge
Posted October 16th

I Am Remarkable
Posted October 16th


----------



## Harper J. Cole (Oct 23, 2016)

*October 23rd Summary*

Funeral March
Posted October 19th

Herd of Bandits
Posted October 19th

Lost at Sea
Posted October 20th

One Page
Posted October 20th

A Dream of a Monster
Posted October 22nd

Downtown
Posted October 23rd

Perry and Paul
Posted October 23rd

Heavenly Dragon
Posted October 23rd


----------



## Olly Buckle (Oct 23, 2016)

I am only posting so this turns up on my 'settings', it is such a useful thread when I feel like giving a bit of crit. Thank you, Harper.


----------



## Harper J. Cole (Oct 30, 2016)

*October 30th Summary*

Time Travel
Posted October 18th

Here we stand
Posted October 25th

Milk Teeth
Posted October 26th

God loses a bet
Posted October 27th

Sleepless
Posted October 27th

Yearning in the Night
Posted October 28th

Nightmare
Posted October 29th

Things I Insist Remain Unsaid Can Never Be Put To Bed
Posted October 30th


----------



## Harper J. Cole (Nov 6, 2016)

*Novem​ber 6th Summary
*
Master of Gauntlets
Posted November 2nd

Poetry of a Timid Lover
Posted November 2nd

The Flower
Posted November 3rd

Nature
Posted November 4th

Do Not Ask Why
Posted November 5th

The New M.A.D.
Posted November 5th

Black Silk and White Chiffon
Posted November 5th


----------



## Harper J. Cole (Nov 13, 2016)

*November 13th Summary
*
What You've Given Me
Posted November 8th

On Being a Writer
Posted November 9th

Imprisoned Ashes
Posted November 9th

Consolation Milkshake
Posted November 11th

Mongrel
Posted November 12th

The Things We Love ...
Posted November 13th


----------



## Harper J. Cole (Nov 20, 2016)

*November 20th Summary*

Guided by Stars
Posted November 17th

The Good Inman
Posted November 17th

Seme, Pawn
Posted November 18th

Paradiso
Posted November 19th

The Cockney Spirit
Posted November 19th

The Crazy Thief
Posted November 20th


----------



## Harper J. Cole (Nov 28, 2016)

*November 27th Summary*

Divergence
Posted November 20th

The Eternal Placebo
Posted November 21st

Mister Dezab Bahaw
Posted November 22nd

The Referee
Posted November 25th

Flood of Memories
Posted November 26th

100 Famous Women in China
Posted November 26th

**Lean In**
Posted November 26th

Infestation
Posted November 27th


----------



## Harper J. Cole (Dec 4, 2016)

*December 4th Summary*

Dean
Posted November 26th

The Art of Darkness
Posted November 28th

Joe Callahan
Posted November 29th

Hollow and Cold
Posted November 29th

Vehicular Arson
Posted December 3rd

Reaper Island
Posted December 4th


----------



## Harper J. Cole (Dec 11, 2016)

*December 11th Summary*

The Hangover Part 4
Posted December 4th

The Helpless Dewdrop
Posted December 5th

Mixing Metaphors
Posted December 10th

Lurking Within the Disco Floor
Posted December 10th

Introduction
Posted December 11th

Inertia
Posted December 11th


----------



## Harper J. Cole (Dec 18, 2016)

*December 18th Summary*

Wanggami
Posted December 12th

The Great Calamity
Posted December 14th

The Hare
Posted December 14th

For the Life of Me I ...
Posted December 17th

Let Battle Commence
Posted December 18th

The day a subway chair ate me
Posted December 18th


----------



## Harper J. Cole (Dec 25, 2016)

*December 25th Summary*

The People Watchers
posted December 18th

Fruitful
Posted December 19th

Christmas Supper
Posted December 20th

A Claim to Salvation
Posted December 20th

Carnage
Posted December 20th

The Demon Dance
Posted December 23rd

Extract
Posted December 25th


----------



## Harper J. Cole (Jan 1, 2017)

*January 1st Summary

*Two Deaths
Posted December 27th

Chapter Check
Posted December 28th

To Life
Posted December 30th

Vovin
Posted December 30th

I Must Be Psychic
Posted December 30th

Project
Posted January 1st

The American Way
Posted January 1st


----------



## bdcharles (Jan 2, 2017)

oops wrong post...pls delete


----------



## Harper J. Cole (Jan 8, 2017)

*January 8th Summary

*New Years Resolutions
Posted January 2nd

Overshot
Posted January 3rd

Paddy and Lorrie
Posted January 3rd

Intro to Grammar Book
Posted January 3rd

When the Stones Cry Out
Posted January 4th

Last Words
Posted January 4th


----------



## jenthepen (Jan 15, 2017)

Hey, everyone, I know that post-Christmas lethargy has us all in its grip but take a minute to check out AstroAnnie's first adventure into self-publishing. I guess she's too modest to shout out for herself but she has posted a message about it here.


----------



## Harper J. Cole (Jan 15, 2017)

*January 15th Summary

*A Perilous Pact
Posted January 8th

I must be loved by you, for I am nobody
Posted January 11th

How to be happy
Posted January 11th

Pink Sky in the Morning Des's Warning
Posted January 13th

Essay on Humor
Posted January 13th

Vovin
Posted January 13th

Tomorrow
Posted January 14th

Cures in the Kitchen
Posted January 15th


----------



## Harper J. Cole (Jan 22, 2017)

*January 22nd Summary*

We Can Make Your Normal Happen
Posted January 16th

Opera von Armada
Posted January 20th

Senryu
Posted January 20th

Blue Satin Waltz
Posted January 20th

Drown
Posted January 20th

The City of Evenings
Posted January 21st


----------



## Harper J. Cole (Jan 29, 2017)

*January 29th Summary*

Delayed Gratification and Love
Posted January 22nd

Bort: The Hopelessly Inadequate God of Nothing
Posted January 25th

Venus
Posted January 25th

That Bitch Nearly Killed Me
Posted January 26th

I Am Remarkable
Posted January 26th

A Night to Remember
Posted January 28th

Svet
Posted January 28th

A Work Group
Posted January 29th

After Burn
Posted January 29th


----------



## Harper J. Cole (Feb 5, 2017)

*February 5th Summary*

Heartache 101
Posted January 29th

Dystopian Scene
Posted January 30th

The Ethiopian Experience
Posted January 30th

Weakness is a Strength
Posted February 3rd

Lady Cigarette
Posted February 3rd

Wandering Weapons
Posted February 4th

My Father, My Friend
Posted February 4th


----------



## Harper J. Cole (Feb 12, 2017)

*February 12th Summary*

The Green Woman
Posted February 6th

A Raven's Psalm
Posted February 8th

Poor Hung Odessa
Posted February 8th

The Secrets of Cats
Posted February 8th

Goblin Musicians
Posted February 8th

Life Within a Life
Posted February 10th

Vovin
Posted February 10th


----------



## Harper J. Cole (Feb 19, 2017)

*February 19th Summary*

Blurb
Posted February 7th

One Heart
Posted February 14th

The Maiden
Posted February 15th

Dull Chrome
Posted February 16th

The Ring
Posted February 18th

Blackout
Posted February 18th

The Call of the Tempest
Posted February 19th


----------



## Harper J. Cole (Feb 26, 2017)

*February 26th Summary*

Consequences
Posted November 22nd

The Perfect Husband
Posted November 22nd

My Grandmother's Funeral
Posted November 23rd

Lieutenant Pepper and the Seven
Posted November 23rd

The Moon of Ethiopia
Posted November 24th

Space Poem
Posted November 25th


----------



## Harper J. Cole (Mar 5, 2017)

*March 5th Summary*

Very Short Story
Posted March 4th

Count
Posted March 4th

Gallop
Posted March 4th

The Call of the Tempest
Posted March 5th

We Serve Breakfast All Day
Posted March 5th

Fractal Federation
Posted March 5th


----------



## Harper J. Cole (Mar 12, 2017)

*March 12th Summary*

Sand and Snow
Posted March 6th

The Killer
Posted March 9th

... the one about the marbles
Posted March 10th

The Night the Leaves Grew
posted March 10th

The Story of Echo
Posted March 11th

Preface
Posted March 12th


----------



## Harper J. Cole (Mar 19, 2017)

*March 19th Summary*

Detective Pepper and the Senator
Posted March 13th

His Pond at Noon
Posted March 18th

People think it's the landing
Posted March 18th

Blackout
Posted March 18th

India
Posted March 18th

Little Orphan Avie
Posted March 19th


----------



## Harper J. Cole (Mar 26, 2017)

*March 26th Summary*

Introductory Letter
Posted March 20th

Seven Days a Week
Posted March 20th

Unseen
Posted March 20th

Character Descriptions
Posted March 21st

Kunoxian Drive
Posted March 24th

Don't Mess with the Law
Posted March 26th


----------



## Harper J. Cole (Apr 3, 2017)

*April 2nd Summary*

Deathless
Posted March 31st

Understanding Direction
Posted April 1st

Older
Posted April 1st

High Kingdom
Posted April 2nd

Darkness
Posted April 2nd


----------



## Harper J. Cole (Apr 9, 2017)

*April 9th Summary*

Cloud Ship
Posted April 1st

Review of "The Rommel Papers"
Posted April 4th

BS Traders Club
Posted April 5th

Contractual Hunting
Posted April 7th

Forgiven
Posted April 8th

A book of poems for the living
Posted April 9th

Goodbyes
Posted April 9th

The Tramp
Posted April 9th


----------



## Harper J. Cole (Apr 16, 2017)

*April 16th Summary*

Forgotten Libraries
Posted April 12th

Orphan Child
Posted April 13th

Beverly Hills
Posted April 15th

The Black Pond
Posted April 15th

A Poor Man's Sonnet
Posted April 16th


----------



## gerdun (Apr 22, 2017)

so much to review. I am thoroughly dizzy.


----------



## Harper J. Cole (Apr 23, 2017)

*April 23rd Summary

*Teirnegad
Posted April 15th

Mezzarine
Posted April 17th

There was an Old Woman
Posted April 18th

The Nautilus
Posted April 19th

Ode to a Celestial Light
Posted April 19th

Fanny Bru's Big Cock Up
Posted April 21st

Career Path
Posted April 22nd

Prayers Didn't Help
Posted April 22nd

Thieves
Posted April 22nd


----------



## Harper J. Cole (Apr 30, 2017)

*April 30th Summary

*Swings
Posted April 26th

Crime Doesn't Pay
Posted April 26th

The Fantasy Reprieve
Posted April 27th

The Path of the Unwanted
Posted April 27th

Mother Art
Posted April 29th

Pouch Cream
Posted April 29th

Finding Solace
Posted April 29th


----------



## Harper J. Cole (May 21, 2017)

*May 21st Summary

*The Bus Ride
Posted May 3rd

The Bad Inman
Posted May 3rd

Something Wicked
Posted May 11th

Reincarnation
Posted May 15th

Advanced Economics
Posted May 17th

The Buses aren't Running
Posted May 17th

Loner
Posted May 19th

Role Playing
Posted May 20th

Willendorf
Posted May 21st

On Freedom
Posted May 21st


----------



## Harper J. Cole (May 28, 2017)

*May 28th Summary*

English Breakfast
Posted May 21st

Thriller Intro
Posted May 22nd

Enamored Gods
Posted May 22nd

The Aebyx
Posted May 24th

Teaching Poetry
Posted May 25th

The Lantern
Posted May 26th

The story of what I ate today
Posted May 26th

Cry For Wind
Posted May 28th

Hallelujah
Posted May 28th


----------



## Harper J. Cole (Jun 4, 2017)

*June 4th Summary*

Escape
Posted May 29th

Chapter 1
Posted May 29th

Near Term Resource Management
Posted May 29th

Curtain Up
Posted May 30th

Castles made of Sand
Posted May 31st

A Photo
Posted June 3rd


----------



## Harper J. Cole (Jun 11, 2017)

*June 11th Summary*

The Prankster of the Caribbean
Posted June 6th

Tunes of Glory
Posted June 8th

The Ballad of Tommy Atkins
Posted June 9th

Florentine Dreams
Posted June 10th

Blood Red Rose
Posted June 10th

2:26am
Posted June 11th

Knowledge Isn't Power, Mr. Bacon
Posted June 11th


----------



## Harper J. Cole (Jun 18, 2017)

*June 18th Summary*

The House of Fear
Posted June 13th

Blue
Posted June 14th

Guilt and Innocence
Posted June 16th

Monolith
Posted June 17th

Long Term Resource Management
Posted June 17th

Life Smiles Strange Smiles
Posted June 18th

Joseph and Her
Posted June 18th


----------



## Harper J. Cole (Jun 25, 2017)

*June 25th Summary*

Intro
Posted June 19th

Wellwoman Vitamins
Posted June 20th

Sacrifice
Posted June 21st

Tacit
Posted June 22nd

Love to Learn
Posted June 23rd

A Night to Remember
Posted June 23rd

Sneak Peek
Posted June 25th


----------



## Jack of all trades (Jun 30, 2017)

Also posted 6-25-17 : http://www.writingforums.com/threads/172378-opening-1-(118-words)


----------



## Harper J. Cole (Jul 2, 2017)

/\ Thanks! Everyone should please feel free to add links to this thread.*

July 2nd Summary*

City of Babble
Posted June 27th

A Wren Who Left Heaven on Earth
Posted June 28th

Slim Pickings
Posted June 28th

On Night's Broken Stage
Posted June 30th

Confused
Posted July 1st


----------



## Harper J. Cole (Jul 9, 2017)

*July 9th Summary*

Redeem the Day
Posted July 3rd

Curtains
Posted July 4th

Whispering Death
Posted July 4th

Heavenly Dragon
Posted July 7th

The Crime of the Year
Posted July 8th

Crazy Land
Posted July 8th


----------



## Harper J. Cole (Jul 17, 2017)

*July 16th Summary*

A Bush Suite
Posted July 9th

Ghostxdemon
Posted July 14th

The soul I've never believed in
Posted July 15th

Meadows in the Sky
Posted July 15th

Spiritual Mentoring
Posted July 16th


----------



## Harper J. Cole (Jul 23, 2017)

*July 23rd Summary*

Darkness
Posted July 19th

Digital Art
Posted July 20th

DOA: Dead Over Air (Jordan Shoes)
Posted July 22nd

Travelling to the Distant Lands
Posted July 22nd

Memories
Posted July 23rd


----------



## Harper J. Cole (Jul 30, 2017)

*July 30th Summary*

The Fairy and the Gryphon
Posted July 24th

Lifecycle of a Great Equalizer
Posted July 25th

Where do the Dead Boys Go?
Posted July 25th

Pictures from the Drive In
Posted July 26th

Muting the Chaos
Posted July 28th

Memories at Midnight
Posted July 29th

Nails and Wheels
Posted July 30th

Untitled
Posted July 30th

Emails in a Vampire Town
Posted July 30th


----------



## Harper J. Cole (Aug 6, 2017)

*August 6th Summary

*Blood Red Rose
Posted July 31st

Looking for Ghosts
Posted August 3rd

My First Ayahuasca Adventure
Posted August 3rd

A Ghost Story
Posted August 3rd

Emptiness
Posted August 4th

The Big Gumshoes
Posted August 5th

Grounded
Posted August 5th


----------



## Harper J. Cole (Aug 13, 2017)

*August 13th Summary*

La Renaissance
Posted August 9th

Illustration
Posted August 12th

Dr Hairy and the QCQ
Posted August 13th

A Man, A Bottle, A Gun, and A Reason
Posted August 13th

Crime Biters Inc.
Posted August 13th

Life After Matrimony
Posted August 13th


----------



## Harper J. Cole (Aug 20, 2017)

*August 20th Summary*

Where the Wind Blows
Posted August 15th

Fallout
Posted August 17th

We the People are Good to Eat
Posted August 17th

A Book
Posted August 17th

The Meticulous Hitman
Posted August 19th


----------



## Harper J. Cole (Aug 27, 2017)

*August 27th Summary*

The Phlebotomist
Posted August 22nd

A Gift
Posted August 23rd

Number 54
Posted August 23rd

Coveted Quarter
Posted August 26th

The Five Senses of Grieving
Posted August 27th

Awake
Posted August 27th

The Empress and the Gnome
Posted August 27th


----------



## Harper J. Cole (Sep 17, 2017)

*September 17th Summary*

Yolnir's Journey
Posted September 5th

Another Jacket, another poem
Posted September 7th

The Stranger and His Guitar
Posted September 11th

Modern Day Hunters
Posted September 12th

The Path of Mastery
Posted September 13th

Who Cares about White Bears?
Posted September 15th

Silk Thread
Posted September 16th

Doomed to the Present
Posted September 16th


----------



## Harper J. Cole (Sep 24, 2017)

*September 24th Summary
*
A Detective's Dilemma
Posted September 17th

Battle on the Mountain
Posted September 19th

Ghost Rider
Posted September 19th

Where Bougainvilleas Grow
Posted September 20th

When Pacino's Hot, I'm Hot
Posted September 21st

A Passel of Plumeria
Posted September 21st

Lucifer's Fingers
Posted September 24th


----------



## Harper J. Cole (Oct 8, 2017)

*October 8th Summary*

Old Jokes and Old Friends
Posted September 30th

Unseen
Posted October 2nd

Gardening Book
Posted October 3rd

Campfire
Posted October 3rd

Taking Time to Gaze
Posted October 5th

The Inevitable End
Posted October 6th

Female
Posted October 8th


----------



## Harper J. Cole (Oct 22, 2017)

*October 22nd Summary

*Pictures from the Drive-In
Posted October 9th

Where Boats go to Die
Posted October 15th

The Etherlands
Posted October 20th

Penny, Penny
Posted October 20th

Disgusting Disguise
Posted October 20th

The Matriarch
Posted October 21st


----------



## Harper J. Cole (Nov 12, 2017)

*November 11th Summary*

Anchor
Posted November 1st

Bahn Mi Lunch Day
Posted November 2nd

Brothers in Green
Posted November 2nd

Preservation Games
Posted November 9th

Separation Anxiety
Posted November 10th

A Man, A Bottle, and A Gun
Posted November 10th

On Moxley Cut
Posted November 10th


----------



## Harper J. Cole (Nov 26, 2017)

*November 26th Summary*

Pandora's Box
Posted November 13th

Lord Frieza
Posted November 13th

Damsel in Distress
Posted November 15th

Close Shave
Posted November 16th

Observation
Posted November 19th

A Lamentation for Minos
Posted November 20th

Winter's Bride
Posted November 22nd

Mysterious Personality
Posted November 23rd

Is it a Hint or what?
Posted November 24th


----------



## Harper J. Cole (Dec 10, 2017)

*December 10th Summary*

Trend Abesha!
Posted December 5th

Two Dollar Bill
Posted December 5th

Indifferent
Posted December 6th

Zeet's Feet
Posted December 7th

Memoirs of a Solitary Man
Posted December 7th

On Confucius
Posted December 9th


----------



## Harper J. Cole (Dec 24, 2017)

*December 24th Summary*

The Night the Dead Walked
Posted December 11th

Red Rose in Earthen Pot
Posted December 15th

In the Beginning
Posted December 16th

Wise Little Prophets
Posted December 16th

The Rocks
Posted December 19th

Orange City: The Triangle
Posted December 21st

Unloosen
Posted December 22nd

A Life Worth Living
Posted December 22nd

Independents
Posted December 22nd


----------



## Harper J. Cole (Jan 7, 2018)

*January 7th Summary*

An Introduction to Cricket
Posted December 27th

Life and Lovecraft
Posted December 27th

The Loner
Posted December 28th

Super Duck
Posted December 29th

Digital Concept
Posted January 1st

Petal Seals
Posted January 4th

Playing with Russian Roulette
Posted January 6th


----------



## Harper J. Cole (Jan 21, 2018)

January 21st Summary

What Song did the Sirens Sing?
Posted January 10th

Tales from a Mother
Posted January 15th

Dreams
Posted January 16th

Awake
Posted January 19th

Ganglioned
Posted January 20th

Cave Canem
Posted January 21st


----------



## Harper J. Cole (Feb 4, 2018)

February 4th Summary

Double Shootout
Posted January 26th

Prologue
Posted January 30th

An Encounter
Posted January 30th

Anna's Magic
Posted January 31st

Stop me and Buy One
Posted January 31st

Sprite
Posted February 1st

Welcome to Paradise
Posted February 2nd

Formula One
Posted February 2nd


----------



## Harper J. Cole (Feb 18, 2018)

February 18th Summary

Yard-Sale Tale
Posted February 10th

Lucille, Blind Son, Deep Blues, and an Empty Tobacco Can
Posted February 12th

My Circus Diary
Posted February 12th

Incoming Transmission
Posted February 12th

The Hunted
Posted February 16th

Opt-Imisst
Posted February 17th

The Case of the Missing Breakfast
Posted February 18th

A memory, moment in time ...
Posted February 18th


----------



## Harper J. Cole (Mar 4, 2018)

*March 4th Summary*

We're My Favorite Pair
Posted February 21st

Triple-Cross on Little Elizabeth
Posted February 21st

The Elmwood Manor Mystery
Posted February 24th

City Creatures
Posted February 24th

You are the First
Posted March 1st

Weak or Week?
Posted March 3rd

No Heroes?
Posted March 4th


----------



## Harper J. Cole (Mar 18, 2018)

March 18th summary

The Hunted
Posted March 8th

Mom
Posted March 12th

Weather
Posted March 14th

A Day in Court
Posted March 15th

Hot Sand
Posted March 15th

Sirens Ten Years On
Posted March

Metropolis
Posted March 15th

The Book of Zodiacs
Posted March 15th

The Phone Call
Posted March 17th


----------



## Harper J. Cole (Apr 1, 2018)

April 1st Summary

The Princess and the Pig
Posted March 22nd

The Dancer
Posted March 23rd

House of Love
Posted March 24th

Never Can it be Said
Posted March 24th

Taking to the Air
Posted March 25th

The Last Snow of the Season
Posted March 25th

Bully
Posted March 30th


----------



## dither (Apr 2, 2018)

Harper J. Cole,

If ever vindication of this thread was needed it has arrived courtesy of NathanielleC imo.

Now come on you guys, go take a look.

Initially, I looked in and thought " ohhhhh shit! This thing goes on forever" but just read it.

It's a feel good thing.

Read it and weep.

Seems too good to be true. An after thought.


----------



## Harper J. Cole (Apr 15, 2018)

April 15th Summary

Red Hearts
Posted April 2nd

The Singer of Starfish
Posted April 3rd

Middle School
Posted April 3rd

Lost then Found (art)
Posted April 9th

Timelessness
Posted April 11th

A Deferred Love
Posted April 13th

Red and Blood Feral
Posted April 13th


----------



## Harper J. Cole (Apr 29, 2018)

April 19th Summary

Untitled
Posted April 2nd

The Bond
Posted April 25th

Downward Tidings
Posted April 25th

Cognition
Posted April 25th

The Tragedy of Lenny Wildside
Posted April 27th

Strange Intimacy
Posted April 28th

Down Syndrome Angel
Posted April 28th

Artificer
Posted April 28th

Golden Thoughts
Posted April 29th


----------



## Harper J. Cole (May 13, 2018)

May 13th Summary

Rose Petal Revolution
Posted May 4th

The Tunnel She Dug
Posted May 5th

The Taxidermy of Eric Herschberg
Posted May 8th

Vanishing Star
Posted May 9th

Horror Short Story
Posted May 10th

800 Words
Posted May 11th

The Tragedy of Lenny Wildside
Posted May 12th


----------



## Harper J. Cole (Jun 10, 2018)

June 10th Summary

Amour Bummer - R&J Redux
Posted May 16th

The Strength of a Man
Posted May 16th

YA Science Fiction
Posted May 21st

Changeling
Posted May 27th

My Homeless Friend
Posted May 27th

Over egged.
Posted May 31st

For the Hunt
Posted June 4th

Untitled
Posted June 9th


----------



## Harper J. Cole (Jun 24, 2018)

*June 24th Summary*

Andie's Mountain Mittsu
Posted June 13th

You Never Know Who's Listening
Posted June 15th

A Whirlpool
Posted June 16th

Colors
Posted June 19th

The Prophet
Posted June 20th

Ambrosius Syndrome
Posted June 23rd

My Feral Americans
Posted June 23rd


----------



## Harper J. Cole (Jul 8, 2018)

*July 8th Summary*

Jump
Posted June 29th

An Exercise
Posted July 1st

Prologue
Posted July 4th

The Dancers
Posted July 5th

Color Me Curious
Posted July 5th


----------



## Harper J. Cole (Jul 29, 2018)

*July 29th Summary*

Breaking Points
Posted July 10th

The Legend of Chubby
Posted July 11th

My First Post!
Posted July 28th

A Children's Stories Crossover
Posted July 28th

Take a Long Walk ...
Posted July 28th

Welcome to a Second Life and Family
Posted July 28th

The Walled Town
Posted July 28th


----------



## Harper J. Cole (Aug 12, 2018)

*August 12th Summary*

Fantasy League
Posted August 1st

Dead Boys Don't Cry
Posted August 2nd

Super Duper
Posted August 9th

Faith
Posted August 10th

One Day We Rode Into Town
Posted August 11th

Because
Posted August 11th


----------



## Harper J. Cole (Aug 27, 2018)

*August 27th Summary*

A Mercenary's Life
Posted August 13th

Crimson Seraph
Posted August 18th

Crunch Meeting
Posted August 22nd

Penitence
Posted August 24th

Dying Embers
Posted August 24th

The Condemned World Surrounded by the Zoo
Posted August 25th

The Juggler
Posted August 26th


----------



## Harper J. Cole (Sep 9, 2018)

*September 9th Summary*

Penitence
Posted August 27th

Just Another Day at Work
Posted August 28th

Choices
Posted August 31st

Chubby and the Six Dimensions
Posted September 6th

Chapter 1
Posted September 8th


----------



## Harper J. Cole (Sep 23, 2018)

*September 23rd Summary*

Fantasy
Posted September 11th

Know Your Friends
Posted September 13th

One Good Deed
Posted September 15th

Within the Woodshed
Posted September 18th

Soul
Posted September 20th

Lines and Patterns
Updated September 21st


----------



## Harper J. Cole (Oct 14, 2018)

*October 14th Summary*

Ajun and Merri, Lycans and Vampires
Posted September 24th

The Image in the Mirror
Posted September 29th

The Boys and Girls of Summer
Posted October 1st

Honey-do Day
Posted October 7th

Bleak and Bliss
Posted October 11th

Duch Story
Posted October 13th


----------



## Harper J. Cole (Nov 4, 2018)

*November 4th Summary*

Old Gherwinn
Posted October 30th

Penny for the Guy?
Posted October 30th

Don't Feed the Puckwudgie After Midnight
Posted October 31st

Running in America
Posted November 3rd

I went to prison last Saturday
Posted November 3rd


----------



## Harper J. Cole (Nov 18, 2018)

*November 18th Summary*

Mountain
Posted 6th November

The Fallen
Posted 11th November

Telling a Story in a Story
Posted 12th November

Falling Fish
Posted 17th November

Confluence Sings
Posted 17th November


----------



## Harper J. Cole (Dec 2, 2018)

*December 2nd Summary*

The Magic Bullet
Posted November 19th

Existential Dissolution
Posted November 22nd

Crosses of Old Lincoln Highway
Posted November 23rd

For the Cleansing of Thy Soul
Posted December 1st

First Light
Posted December 1st


----------



## Harper J. Cole (Dec 16, 2018)

*December 16th Summary*

A Hospital Stay
Posted June 3rd

Chthonic
Posted December 6th

Tell it on the Mountain
Posted December 7th

Being Fearless has its Price
Posted December 9th

The Swirling Mists of Black and Gray
Posted December 10th

Tsalagi Tales
Posted December 11th


----------



## Harper J. Cole (Jan 6, 2019)

*January 6th Summary*

An Item of Value
Posted December 16th

The Quit
Posted December 17th

Disposable Lovers
Posted December 20th

Sins of Our Fathers
Posted December 27th

Filling the Void
Posted December 28th

The Cowardly Lion
Posted January 1st

He has many names
Posted January 1st


----------



## Harper J. Cole (Jan 27, 2019)

*January 27th Summary*

The Barracks
Posted January 7th

Flastag
Posted January 14th

Accidental Hero
Posted January 19th

Sevastopol
Posted January 20th

Balancing Creativity and Structure
Posted January 25th

Sleight of Hand
Posted January 26th


----------



## Harper J. Cole (Mar 17, 2019)

*March 17th Summary*

Shame of Norebar
Posted March 10th

The Wilderness Explorer
Posted March 14th

Anthology on the 9:15
Posted March 15th

One Good Idea
Posted March 16th

Shopping With Ida
Posted March 17th


----------



## Harper J. Cole (Mar 31, 2019)

*March 31st Summary*

Tracking Cookies
Posted March 18th

The Ethereal - The Origin
Posted March 26th

Confession VI
Posted March 26th

Cheering Up
Posted March 26th

My Feral Americans
Posted March 27th


----------



## Harper J. Cole (Apr 14, 2019)

*April 14th Summary*

A Tale of Two Walkers
Posted March 27th

Sushi Sickness
Posted April 1st

The Philosopher's Stone?
Posted April 3rd

Monsters in Broad Daylight
Posted 5th April

Nemophilist
Posted April 14th


----------



## Harper J. Cole (Apr 28, 2019)

*April 28th Summary*

Seeing Things
Posted April 16th

Shard Story
Posted April 16th

Lament of an Inner Demon
Posted April 17th

Parliamentary Exchange
Posted April 17th

Sleight of Hand
Posted April 25th

Celestial Stallion
Posted April 26th

The Plague
Posted April 27th


----------



## Harper J. Cole (May 12, 2019)

*May 12th Summary*

Two Republics in China
Posted April 26th

Excerpt
Posted May 3rd

Naturally Without Faith
Posted May 8th

A Summer of Deception
Posted May 9th

Lord of this World
Posted May 11th


----------



## Harper J. Cole (Jun 2, 2019)

*June 2nd Summary*

Bali
Posted May 23rd

Sins of Our Fathers: Career Day
Posted May 24th

LITRPG Dungeon
Posted May 24th

Pax in sola morte
Posted May 26th

The Generation of the Millennials
Posted May 26th

Marble Headstone
Posted May 30th


----------



## Harper J. Cole (Jun 16, 2019)

*June 16th Summary*

Defeat
Posted June 6th

How about a hug
Posted June 6th

Getting Through Teenage to Adulthood
Posted June 6th

Varangian Lament
Posted June 10th

Field Trip; Today's Writing Practice
Posted June 13th

Saving and Changing the Heart of Humanity in Today's World
Posted June 14th

Toenails
Posted June 15th

The Nomad
Posted June 15th

Commonly
Posted June 15th


----------



## Harper J. Cole (Jul 21, 2019)

*July 21st Summary*

Castle in the Sand
Posted June 26th

Blade of Innocence
Posted July 10th

Fickle Spirits
Posted July 11th

Extinction Event
Posted July 14th

Polymer Forest
Posted July 17th

Sonya: The Start of Something Bigger
Posted July 18th

Freedom
Posted July 19th

The Underwear Apocalypse
Posted July 20th

Mr. Wax Wings
Posted July 20th


----------



## Harper J. Cole (Aug 6, 2019)

*August 6th Summary*

Rainview Park
Posted July 21st

The Anti-Device
Posted July 21st

A Weird Thought
Posted July 27th

See Your Doctor
Posted July 27th

Cult of the Roach
Posted August 1st

Dream
Posted August 1st

Ajun and Mendes
Posted August 3rd


----------



## Harper J. Cole (Aug 18, 2019)

*August 18th Summary*

Black and White
Posted August 8th

Crossed
Posted August 9th

White Hot, White Cold
Posted August 10th

Of Combustion, Of Love
Posted August 11th

Land of the Beast
Posted August 13th

The Swarm
Posted August 14th

Siblings
Posted August 17th


----------



## Harper J. Cole (Sep 22, 2019)

*September 22nd Summary*

Truganini's Last Request
Posted September 5th

The First Law
Posted September 9th

A Letter to the Princess
Posted September 13th

Gothic Girl
Posted September 17th

The Wish Fulfilment Agency
Posted September 18th

DIY
Posted September 19th


----------



## Harper J. Cole (Oct 13, 2019)

*October 23rd Summary*

Feminist Thoughts
Posted September 24th

The Great Cavern War
Posted September 28th

I'm Not Dead (Yet)
Posted October 6th

The LED in my basement
Posted October 7th

The Escalator
Posted October 10th

The First Law
Posted October 13th


----------



## Harper J. Cole (Nov 3, 2019)

*November 3rd Summary*

All Grown Up
Posted October 14th

Sveta: A Gnarly Christmas Carol
Posted October 17th

Old Money
Posted October 20th

To feel or not to feel
Posted November 1st

Trilby
Posted November 2nd

12,000 Miles
Posted November 2nd


----------



## Harper J. Cole (Nov 19, 2019)

*November 19th Summary*

Need a POV
Posted November 12th

Downfall
Posted November 14th

The Time we Spent in the Museum
Posted November 15th

The Last Man in Suburbia
Posted November 17th

Gossamer Butterfly
Posted November 18th


----------



## Harper J. Cole (Dec 1, 2019)

*December 1st Summary*

The Diver
Posted November 22nd

Return of Me
Posted November 23rd

The Colonoscopy: Terror From Within
Posted November 25th

A Shadow in the Night
Posted November 26th

32nd Street Apartments, Room 814
Posted November 30th


----------



## Harper J. Cole (Dec 22, 2019)

*December 22nd Summary*

Silhouette
Posted December 6th

Devraj and Jivan
Posted December 6th

An Evening Out
Posted December 14th

Radio Inactive
Posted December 16th

Frequencies of Man
Posted December 19th

Brothers in Arms
Posted December 19th


----------



## Harper J. Cole (May 10, 2020)

*May 5th Summary*

Damonza Book Cover Design - a writer's $595 experience
Posted April 3rd

Preservation Games
Posted April 16th

Sheltered In Our Anniversary
Posted April 22nd

Do Author Videos Actually Work?
Posted April 27th

What's Your Biggest Editing Challenge?
Posted May 3rd

Pores in a Sunny Place
Posted May 9th


----------



## Harper J. Cole (May 24, 2020)

*May 24th Summary

*Cruising
Posted May 2nd

The Scare
Posted May 8th

The Bunny Man of the Woods
Posted May 15th

The Ghostly Hotel
Posted May 18th

Driving out Daisies
Posted May 22nd

All at Sea
Posted May 24th

Yevtaliya: Crying Over Spilled Compote
Posted May 24th


----------



## Harper J. Cole (Jun 21, 2020)

*June 21st Summary*

First Draft Weak on Character
Posted June 16th

Rejection Slips and Acceptances
Posted June 16th

Amateur Looking to Become a Pro
Posted June 18th

From Screenplay to Short Story
Posted 21st June


----------



## Harper J. Cole (Jun 28, 2020)

*June 28th Summary*

The Kids Aren't Alright
Posted May 5th

The Next Stop
Posted May 16th

Heckmondwike
Posted May 28th

I Woke to Fog and Dew under the Figs
Posted June 4th

A Simple Request
Posted June 13th

The Wolf of all Wolves
Posted June 20th


----------



## Harper J. Cole (Aug 26, 2020)

*August 26th Summary*

The Summer of '30: The Start of Something Special
Posted July 15th

Daddy's Money
Posted August 18th

Rihanna and Karenna
Posted August 20th

The First Victim
Posted August 22nd

My Greatest Worry
Posted August 22nd


----------



## Harper J. Cole (Oct 12, 2020)

*October 12th Summary*

In a Pig's Eye
Posted August 28th

As You Were
Posted October 9th

Words that can mean two opposite things
Posted October 10th

The Raw Truth about Science
Posted October 11th

Poetry by Li Bai
Posted October 11th


----------



## alishajohnson3151 (Dec 1, 2020)

Great Information for New Members.


----------



## Olly Buckle (Dec 1, 2020)

alishajohnson3151 said:


> Great Information for New Members.



Welcome to the forum, Alisha. Glad you appreciate our Mentor's efforts, we realised that we need moderators to keep the unruly in line, but this place is really about helping each other out so we introduced Mentors as well.


----------

